# Email Notifications



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

I have never been able to get email notifications whenever someone writes to me in a new or existing conversation, even though I have that option selected. Anyone wsle have this problem?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine have been delayed at times but I get them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

I get them- delayed sometimes.

Uh oh guys -he is pushin buttons again!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

NO NOT PUSHING BUTTONS - CANNOT FIGURE WHICH ONES TO DO ANYTHING DIFFERENT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

Oops sorry for casp lock. No button pushng for me I can't even type.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine are sporadic as well , but I do get them . Kevin did u push a big button last night and eat up all the bandwith ? lol


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

No, we have unlimited bandwidth that was not supposed to happen. Scott emailedd me and i just happen to decide to check the forecast or it would have been down all night until I looked this a.m. I always check it early a.m. though i rarely post because i agreed with the wife last year not to sit down at cimputer until we have our coffee feed anilams eat breakfast etc. 

This is another why we have not yet changed servers because even though they had somehow limited our BW at least they have 24 hour phone support. I was able to pick up the phone and get it resolved in a matter of minutes. W/O that phone support no telling how long site would have been down - still have not found a company I like but frankly have not had much tie t look lately either. Life just keeps getting in my way. :-/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

"Life just keeps getting in my way. :-/" It can be like that. In fact if it stops getting in your way that is really really bad!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

I was thinking you would be replying to that staement lol. :-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I was thinking you would be replying to that staement lol. :-)



The older you get- the more important life keepin comin at you seems. Well at least for the .
 Have a great new year my irish (british) Texas friend!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

Someone please send me a conversation I reset my contact stuff - maybe that will work . . . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2013)

I got some funny PMs from y'all thanks for the laughs. 


Still not working for me though. I guess it only sends alerts if your name isn't Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I got some funny PMs from y'all thanks for the laughs.
> 
> 
> Still not working for me though. I guess it only sends alerts if your name isn't Kevin.


are you possibly not getting emails because you have an admin account? I would assume scott would have the same problems if that was the case.


----------



## SENC (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you tried it to/from your alter WB ego?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2013)

No but that's a good idea. Send me a riddle or something and let's see if it works . . .


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2013)

First time I ever even seen one of these notices. Working for Woody! Just got one from you too Scott.


----------



## SENC (Dec 30, 2013)

So, what is the answer?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok..
I Sent one...


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2013)

SENC said:


> So, what is the answer?



 Still scratching my head over it. 

Marc yours was not a riddle it was a trip I took back in the 70s lol. 


Speaking of a trip, I was talking to Steve Cross earlier and he didn't know it but he made up a riddle. We were discussing something and he said: 
_
"Did you know that that's the only thing you can make up from nothing, sell all of it, and still have every bit of it left over." 
_
After I got done laughing I had to agree with him. What topic were we discussing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2013)

My answer is....a joke/riddle. Eh?


----------



## SENC (Dec 30, 2013)

The answer to mine is, in fact, exactly what you asked me to send you.

Is yours advice?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 30, 2013)

My name is Kevin too and I have never got a notification of a PM. I don't see where to edit that setting.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> My name is Kevin too and I have never got a notification of a PM. I don't see where to edit that setting.


Kev - Just sent you a conversation to test... I think / hope I fixed it?


----------

